
Samsung executives underpaid compared to Apple, Google - tweakz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57620473-92/samsung-executives-underpaid-compared-to-apple-google/
======
amits89
Interesting to see this study, Just wanted to share my thought regarding this
post:- Apple, Samsung both are competing with each other in Smartphone &
Tablet Market. Samsung is a dream company for South Korea, Though Apple is
most valuable brand in The US. USA & South Korea differ in the standard of
Living and culture so this pay-scale suites both the Company.

------
bloodorange
Perhaps the title could be reworded as "Apple and Google execs overpaid
compared to Samsung".

It reminds me of a beautiful essay by George Orwell: Politics and The English
Language.

